

Why Google Thinks Two Music Subscription Services Are Better Than None - hugoc
http://allthingsd.com/20130305/why-google-thinks-two-music-subscription-services-are-better-than-none/

======
shawnc
I don't think YouTube's audience is going to buy into a subscription service
for music - if I go to YouTube for a song, it's because I want it free, fast
and often to be able to share it with someone else.

Make it so I can share a link to any song, with a friend, and maybe you've got
something. Right now, YouTube's ad based model is what is going to work best
with that audience. Until of course, it's too many ads.

